# Tour of California - San Jose Route



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

They finally announced the San Jose part of the Tour of California route, but I can't find a map online. I may have to scan the map they printed in the paper when I get home tonight. 

They only showed the end of Stage 2 from Martinez to San Jose, which takes the obvious route down Calaveras Road, all the way to the bottom of the hill in Milpitas, then they turn south on Piedmont and go to Sierra. They climb Sierra, which is a tough climb, then ride to Felter, which turns into Calaveras, which they descend again. Instead of doing Sierra, they ride into downtown San Jose for the finish line.

The time trial the next day starts at IBM on Bailey Road in South San Jose. They ride up and over Bailey, then take Uvas to Oak Glen, to Willow Springs, to Santa Theresa. They take Santa Theresa all the way to the finish line near Bernal. This is definitely a "hilly" time trial, with the last third or so on Santa Theresa, which usually has a decent headwind in the direction they are going.

I ride in both of these places, and these are good courses. They are very scenic and it should be cool to see the pros scorching them up. Hopefully lots of people will come out to watch.


----------



## wanderingwheel (Sep 27, 2005)

Sierra will certainly wake up a few legs. Do you know the route from Martinez until they get onto Calaveras? I expect that they will just ride down the valley, Pacheco/Contra Costa/Main/Broadway/Danville/San Ramon Valley/San Ramon/etc, but I hope not.


----------



## rzims (Nov 15, 2005)

You would think that this being a first time there'd be a lot more hype and press coverage.
One of the things that will help make this a success is fan turnout and they're not doing much to promote it???

Just my .02

-Rich


----------



## eddy (Jun 5, 2005)

Mohair, I didn't know you lived in my old neighborhood! Wow, can't believe the ToC is going to be right there. You're right, that is definitely a hilly time trial.

Was it printed in the Merc? I don't get the paper, but I subscribe online and couldn't find the story either. The official website has virtually nothing on it. "34 days and counting," it says. Why on earth are they being so secretive about the route? How are people expected to show up if they don't know where it is? Seriously...


----------



## almccm (May 3, 2003)

Where did you find the details on the routes? I've been looking for those. Friends work at IBM so I found out last night that they were starting the time trial in front of the lab. I figured out most of the course but wasn't sure where they would end it. I'm trying to decide if I want to be at the start, somewhere along the course (like the top of Bailey or the mansion on Willow Springs) or at the finish. I'm guessing they'l finish a bit before Bernal. That route won't mess up too much local traffic.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

almccm said:


> Where did you find the details on the routes? I've been looking for those. Friends work at IBM so I found out last night that they were starting the time trial in front of the lab. I figured out most of the course but wasn't sure where they would end it. I'm trying to decide if I want to be at the start, somewhere along the course (like the top of Bailey or the mansion on Willow Springs) or at the finish. I'm guessing they'l finish a bit before Bernal. That route won't mess up too much local traffic.


I scanned the map that was printed in the San Jose Mercury News. The tight and twisty descent of Willow Springs on a time trial bike will be interesting to say the least! It could be a very nasty surprise for anyone not pre-riding the course.


----------



## maleonardphi (Oct 6, 2005)

*ToC Google Maps*

If you go to the home page and go to the route map, you can click on the legs of the race and it brings up a google map with an elavation profile. http://www.amgentourofcalifornia.com/stage2.cfm

Matt



mohair_chair said:


> I scanned the map that was printed in the San Jose Mercury News. The tight and twisty descent of Willow Springs on a time trial bike will be interesting to say the least! It could be a very nasty surprise for anyone not pre-riding the course.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

maleonardphi said:


> If you go to the home page and go to the route map, you can click on the legs of the race and it brings up a google map with an elavation profile. http://www.amgentourofcalifornia.com/stage2.cfm
> 
> Matt


Cool! It looks like the route follows part of the Grizzley Peak century route down Alhambra Valley Road, then over the three bears, thru Moraga to Canyon, Pinehurst, and Redwood Road. Then over to Palomares, Niles Canyon into Sunol, then they pick up Calaveras Road and finish as described above. That's a pretty cool route, and a fair amount of climbing, leading up to a harsh final climb on Sierra right before the finish.

The last three climbs on the profile, working backwards are Sierra, Calaveras Road (net up with lots of little ups and downs), and Palomares (nice bite in the last mile).


----------



## rzims (Nov 15, 2005)

How cool is that - I rode the Grizzly peak, Redwood portion last weekend and am riding the Calaveras portion this weekend.....oh wait, they're doing it all in one day huh?  

-Rich


----------



## goloso (Feb 4, 2004)

*Where to shoot*

Other than my infrequent trips to Mt Hamilton I don't get to that side of the valley too much. I'm looking for a good spot on a climb to watch the race and get some pix. Is Sierra road a good spot?

Thanks,
G




mohair_chair said:


> Cool! It looks like the route follows part of the Grizzley Peak century route down Alhambra Valley Road, then over the three bears, thru Moraga to Canyon, Pinehurst, and Redwood Road. Then over to Palomares, Niles Canyon into Sunol, then they pick up Calaveras Road and finish as described above. That's a pretty cool route, and a fair amount of climbing, leading up to a harsh final climb on Sierra right before the finish.
> 
> The last three climbs on the profile, working backwards are Sierra, Calaveras Road (net up with lots of little ups and downs), and Palomares (nice bite in the last mile).


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

*bottom of Sierra is really steep...*



goloso said:


> Other than my infrequent trips to Mt Hamilton I don't get to that side of the valley too much. I'm looking for a good spot on a climb to watch the race and get some pix. Is Sierra road a good spot?
> 
> Thanks,
> G


They won't be moving very fast. And then you can walk a short ways to Piedmont Rd. and watch them go by again.


----------



## rzims (Nov 15, 2005)

*castro valley portion?*

So, I'm trying to figure out where in Castro Valley it goes from Redwood to Palomares - I'm guessing it will take C.V. Bl from Redwood out to Palomares, but can't really tell.
Anyone have any insight on this?

-Rich


----------

